# Can I Install Lightroom 6 on standalone system without adobe ID?



## Rob Loughrey (Dec 7, 2016)

Good afternoon everyone,

I have been searching through the discussions and haven't been able to find anything that looks similar to my issue.
I have two standalone networks of computers that are for training purposes. One network is a Virtualization setup with thin clients and the other is comprised of laptops and a file server. Both networks have no internet connectivity. 

I need to install Lightroom 6 on these two networks. My work has purchased a couple of licenses as a trial to make sure this will work.

Can LR 6 be installed and activated with a separate license key? If so, how do I get it?
Can LR 6 be installed on a system using VMware and run on the thin clients?

Any insight would be appreciated.

Best,

Rob


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 7, 2016)

System requirements for Photoshop Lightroom for Mac and Windows OS 


Internet connection and registration are necessary for required software activation, validation of subscriptions, and access to online services.†

_† NOTE: Internet connection, Adobe ID, and acceptance of license agreement required to activate and use this product. This product may integrate with or allow access to certain Adobe or third-party hosted online services. Adobe services are available only to users 13 and older and require agreement to additional terms of use and the Adobe Privacy Policy. Applications and services may not be available in all countries or languages and may be subject to change or discontinuation without notice. Additional fees or membership charges may apply._

Software Activation is a must. A lack of Internet Connectivity will be your biggest hurdle.


----------



## Rob Loughrey (Dec 7, 2016)

This can't be the first time someone has built a LAB environment that doesn't touch the internet. I can certainly call in and provide software serial numbers to Adobe if that is the norm.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 7, 2016)

While not specifically listed for Lightroom, this process may work. Offline Activation


----------



## Rob Loughrey (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------

